# Bay hippie outfitters



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Have been busy catching fish the last few weeks and haven’t posted in a while ! Fishing has continued to be good on Calcasieu lake and July looks to be the best month yet! Give us a call today !!

Captain Scott Hanchey
337-302-6232


----------

